# "10 best Canadian military memorial sites"



## MarkOttawa (12 Jan 2008)

Any other suggestions?
http://www.canada.com/ottawacitizen/news/travel/story.html?id=6bf2c566-f7de-4a9d-bdee-aa316113ed3c



> 1. Vimy Ridge Memorial, Vimy, France: This magnificent monument in Northern France underwent a $20-million refurbishment in time for last April's 90th anniversary of the Battle of Vimy Ridge [see also VAC's excellent "Links" page].
> 
> 2. Juno Beach Centre [see "Canada in WWII], Courseulles-sur-Mer, France: The only Canadian museum in Normandy, the Juno Beach Centre is a permanent exhibit offering documents, photographs, maps, artifacts, audio/visual and audio accounts of the D-Day landings of June, 1944 [and check the superb "Links" here].
> 
> ...



Links to websites for all the choices are here:
http://toyoufromfailinghands.blogspot.com/2008/01/10-best-canadian-military-memorial.html

Mark
Ottawa


----------



## FascistLibertarian (27 Jan 2008)

The HKVCA is fundrasing to make a memorial in honour of the men and women of 'C' Force who were at Hong Kong.
When its finished it should be on that list.


----------



## YZT580 (4 Feb 2008)

This is not to dispute the original 10 but to add another "Must see" if you are travelling in the Ypres to Holland corridor.    It is a superb privately run museum dedicated to the Canadian liberation by the family of a man the canukes rescued from the Germans. Here is the website. www.canadamuseum.be/museum/index.html  Pancakes and Maple syrup are featured on the menu.

<edit - repaired the link>


----------



## je suis prest (4 Feb 2008)

I'd also add the Brock Monument at Queenston Heights.  The pictures don't do it justice:

http://www.friendsoffortgeorge.ca/bm.htm


----------



## CougarKing (4 Feb 2008)

Why aren't the museum ships HMCS _Haida_ or HMCS _Sackville_ on that list????    The Navy did its part in past wars too!

http://hmcshaida.ca/

http://www.hmcssackville-cnmt.ns.ca/


----------



## FascistLibertarian (5 Feb 2008)

> The Navy did its part in past wars too!



The only theatre of ww2 commanded by a Canadian was due to our Navy!


So often we focus on what the army did (for good reason).

What the Canadian navy and airforce did should never be forgotten!


----------

